# Carbon steel Wok help!



## hugoshi (Oct 9, 2008)

So, I bought a joyce chen carbon steel wok, and I've seasoned it - I didn't season it till it's completely black because it's not that practical where I live, smoke alarm, etc... but it was pretty brown. The season holds up fine when I cook meat, but if I cook eggs, the seasoning usually starts to come off when I clean the pan, I usually clean my pan with a paper towel, oil and salt, just like I do with my cast iron pot. I cooked chicken today, season was fine, but then I cooked vegetables, and the seasoning started to come off. What am I doing wrong? thanks in advanced!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Did you burn or scrub off the initial industrial coating before seasoning it?

Because what you're describing sounds most like that to me. Or maybe you didn't scrub it completely off.

Give it a thorough scrubbing with an abrasive pad and some dish detergent. Then re-season. 
Patina in a carbon steel wok or pan is not as durable as on cast iron and will not withstand much abrasion or liquid, particularly early in its life before the patina builds up.

If you can unscrew your wooden handle(s), you might try an oven seasoning method which will turn you whole wok black and evenly seasoned compared to how it seasons on the stove top. See also http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cooki...ial-class.html


----------



## hugoshi (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I got all the coating off, if not I would've tasted it right? 

Have I been eating it this whole time? Actually, the wok was shiny and metal when I got it, not with the black coating most people talk about, but I still gave it a scrub.


I looked through the instructions on the wok99 tutorial, I might try the oven thing later, but my wok has an un-removable wooden handle, people have said that they've covered the wood in a wet cloth though, so maybe that will suffice. 

Maybe I just need to stick to cooking meat until the patina builds up, yes?

Thanks again


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Perhaps for a bit. Beef chow fun is good and oily. 

Also do some deep frying or oil blanching of the meat. 

I've heard that a wok makes a good popcorn popper too in the old-fashioned pan popped style. That would spread some oil around at a good heat. You'd need a lid; does the Joyce Chen come with a lid? I've made popcorn in pans for years, but not yet in a wok.

Heat a couple of tablespoons of oil in the wok on medium high heat. Butter will burn so don't start with butter. Add a couple of kernels of un-popped popcorn and swirl them around continuously. When the first one pops, add in 1/2 cup of un-popped popcorn. Cover the wok and shake continuously until the popping slows to about 2-3 seconds between pops. You'll probably have to hold the lid in place with your other hand. Pour into a large bowl. Melt butter, pour over popcorn, Salt to taste and toss to mix the butter and salt. Unless you like the Europeans style with sugar which I never got into.


----------



## hugoshi (Oct 9, 2008)

oh don't worry, I have tons of oily things i can cook, I'll just heat up some chinese sausage, mmmmmmmmm


----------

